

Flat design dangerous? - mtreder
http://blog.uxpin.com/2526/5-dangers-of-flat-design/

======
eksith
One of the first requests for a new UI is usually the Flat design. This is
usually followed by "hey, can you add a shadow or border something?" which
basically turns it non-flat. The color contrast is another big problem people
seem to forget.

E.G. [http://www.iamcal.com/toys/colors/](http://www.iamcal.com/toys/colors/)

Windows 8 feels cheap or at least still a work in progress. It sometimes
actually reminds me of an early iteration of SkyOS.

Edit: One very seriously messed up design trend that's making the rounds is
this habit of putting the page content inside in-page popups. The Chrome Web
Store does it as does the default Blogger theme.

If I accidentally click anywhere else on the page (which is possible on a
touchpad), the page is gone. Woosh. I now have to use the back button to get
back too that.

There was once a video embedded on a site with this in-page popup and it had
extended the page horizontally. I tried using the arrow keys to get there, but
oops, now I'm on the next article.

I wish Web 3.0 will die soon.

~~~
mtreder
""hey, can you add a shadow or border something?" which basically turns it
non-flat." \- you killed me with that one. I must sadly agree.

~~~
eksith
It's so common! Thanks for writing this up; everything was spot on.

